# Pat Test Tomorrow



## campuspdchic (Apr 11, 2005)

:???: Does anyone have any ideas on how to RELAX before the PAT???? I am soooo nervous and I completely bombed the practice test!!


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Just sit back and RELAX. :beer: I usually spend time with the little lady going to a movie or dinner and that relaxes me:wub: . I did that on my EMT practical and written. And on the way in just listen to some Def Leporad, AC/DC, Kiss----that will take your mind off the test.:listen:


----------



## campuspdchic (Apr 11, 2005)

I am just worried because I have not been running much lately. How about some ideas on breathing and maintaining stamina for the two minutes


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

> I am just worried because I have not been running much lately. How about some ideas on breathing and maintaining stamina for the two minutes


Well no offense, but if you knew it was comeing........why didnt you run and give your self the best shot?????? ](*,)

I got no tricks for running. I hate running....I got crappy knees from doing firefighting stuff since I was 16 and being a catcher in baseball.:musicboo: But for stamina, I do run up and down stairs with the dummy or the dummy drag......I just breathe hard and deep , keep pushing your self as hard as you can. Its mental toughness.


----------



## Erose (Jan 22, 2003)

campuspdchic said:


> :???: Does anyone have any ideas on how to RELAX before the PAT???? I am soooo nervous and I completely bombed the practice test!!


Just think positive, get a good night sleep before, and make sure you have breakfast before the test, something light, not too filling. good luck, hang in there.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

running is great especially if u have something on ur mind that's making
u anxious .. just run the hell out of it lol
and when u get back home u will be too tired to care! 

Warming up your muscles before you run is a good idea.
thats what i do anyway, Spend at least 5 to 10 minutes doing that..

Also, warming-up can significantly reduce the chances of muscle pulls and strains..

You have to control ur breathing dont rush at first, It's better to run at a slower pace but 
for longer. and just keep going till u drop lol

alternetavely...
come on over and i'll give u a body massage lol:fun: 
only u need to do a bit of swimming before u get here !!

good luck tommorow


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

> running is great especially if u have something on ur mind that's making
> u anxious .. just run the hell out of it lol
> and when u get back home u will be too tired to care!


Lifting weights does the same thing. Many times after me and the ex :up_yours: broke up I would go to the gym and max out thinking about her during my workout. 
I just was to tierd and worn out to care about anything besides a hot shower and a nap......then later food when I woke up.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Ummm that's sort of gross...but thanks for sharing.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Campuspdchic you will do fine, the PAT test is a joke, I hate to say that but it is true. I was very nervous when I took it and then nearly laughed my head off when I was watching the people do it that were in line before me. It was unbelievably easy, the instructors all were old guys and yelled at us for going to fast. I dropped my duty belt and made a few mistakes that costed me some time (the course is timed) because they did not do a good job on telling you what was expected of you. But the guy said no, no don't worry just keep going. There were people there who were over weight, I was sure they were gonna fail but they did not. Don't worry I am sure you will do fine


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Ohhh I thought he said PAP test....


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lmao @ pap test


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

campuspdchic,

I was there today, how did you do?


----------



## COLE (Feb 7, 2003)

Robocop how did you do? Most of the people in the group I was with passed. Very few had trouble.


----------



## Wannabe1 (Aug 8, 2004)

MPTC? I take it? That test is a joke. At least you don't have to do a 1 1/2 mile run after!


----------

